# Mobile Home Deck Roofing



## wyomingguy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello,
I built a deck off the front of my mobile home, it is 16 x 9. I am wanting some help in making sure i design the roof properly. i am going to go with a 
2 x 6 frame, with 1/2" cdx plywood and shingles. my main question is making sure that i attach the 2 x 6 properly to the top edge of the mobile home. can anyone give some help in this area? thanks.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

First step is to locate and install the support header on the existing building. The end of the header should set back from the edge of the existing building by 1/2 inch, plus the thickness of any siding and trim that will be added. Mark the location of one end of the header and then mark the other end.


Make sure the header is level end-to-end. Fasten the header in place with lag screws through the siding and into the studs of the existing building. Drop a plumb line from each corner of the header and mark this location on the bottom of the existing building. 


This will give you a starting point to layout the building and determine the location of the support posts. Beginning at one plumb line mark, attach a string to the building. Measure the length needed for one end, drive a stake and fasten the string in place. 


Beginning at the second plumb line mark, measure for the opposite end, . Measure the distance between the two plumb-line marks for the length of the carport. 

Measure between the two stakes and adjust the stakes as needed to achieve the same distance. 


With a helper, hold an end board (rafter) up against the existing house wall and against the end of the support header. Determine the location of the end rafter on the end post, as per pitch or outer roof height needed. Mark the rafter bottom edge location on the end post. Also mark the angle of the end of the rafter against the existing building; it must be cut so it will fit snugly against the building wall. 

Measure for rafter length, allowing for overhang, and cut the angle. Cut the same angle on the outer end of the rafter as well. Repeat for the opposite end of the building. Then use one of the cut rafters as a pattern to cut the remaining rafters. 


Fasten the front support beam in place to the posts, locating it below the rafter bottom edge line marked on the posts. This beam is actually made up of three 12-foot lengths on the building shown. Make sure the beams are level. Locate the positions of the rafters on the header and fasten joist hangers in place. Fasten the rafters in place in the joist hangers with their outer ends resting on the outer support beams. 


Fasten the opposite end of the rafters to the support beams with metal hurricane bracing plates. Cut the post tops level with the rafters. Fasten a second inner support beam up against the bottom edges of the rafters and to the inside of the posts. Cut the end support beams. Note the outer end may have to be cut at an angle to fit up under the rafter, depending on roof height and pitch. The existing building end must be fastened to a block anchored to the existing wall. The outer end is fastened to the post and/or rafters. 

Cut blocking pieces to fit between the end rafters and the end support beams. Fasten in place on 24-inch centers by toenailing one end, or use angle braces. 

Next, cut and install the braces. The front braces have a 45-degree angle on both ends. The end braces are best cut by first cutting the bottom 45-degree angle, positioning a brace in place and marking the top angle to fit the end beam. 

With the end braces in place, cut and install siding over the ends. You may also wish to add trim around the ends to match the existing building. A fascia board is fastened to the front of the rafter ends to finish off the outer end. 



[FONT=arial,helvetica,verdana]_._

[/FONT]


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry if the pix are jumbled a bit.

You really should consult your building department prior to construction of your project.

I would also consider your location as far as heavy snows and ice.You want to build the structure according to the guidelines for your regions.


----------

